# What is this???



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

So i just noticed these white blobs all over the return pipe section of my tank. AT first i was thinking snail eggs, but these are too big. They look like mini M&M's. Does anyone have an idea what this could be, and if so are they dangerous?

thanks


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

A small sponge?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

gmann said:


> So i just noticed these white blobs all over the return pipe section of my tank. AT first i was thinking snail eggs, but these are too big. They look like mini M&M's. Does anyone have an idea what this could be, and if so are they dangerous?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Ya they look like sponges, if this is salt water, harmless


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for the ID help. good to know they are harmless, just wondering how they come about.

thanks


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

well if you have live rock I assume they were from there


----------

